# Anybody Run lake Harris ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone Run Lake harris and can suggest put in spots ...Pitfalls Advantages ?

Bigger than Lake tarpon ?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I would take a boat myself. LOL

I'm not an expert on the area but I think it has two public ramps. One on 27 and the other on 19 at the bridge. Large body of water can get rough with a summer storm. Have not been on it since I was a kid which is probably longer than you have been alive. ;D ;D ;D

I know my dad used to canoe "The Chain".


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Lake Yale?

http://www.lakecountyfl.gov/pdfs/boating/boat_ramps_locations_map.pdf
http://www.lakecountyfl.gov/boating/boat_ramps.aspx

Dead River has some restaurants, Dora canal is a nice boat ride.  AS far as fishing goes I would try areas of the lake that are less developed.  But beyond that I have no idea.  Its been a long time.

This seems to have good info:
http://www.lakecountybass.com/harris_chain_fishing.html


----------



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff (Feb 26, 2008)

We do a lot of stuff on Harris and Eustis, Dorra..etc. This is a HIGHLY populated lake as far a fish goes. We were up there last friday shocking LMB's and the fish there are everywhere man.Its fairly deep..VERY nice habitat, thats all they need. Big girls are deep if your fishing bass.  As for putting in there are a bunck of ramps...probably the most popular is Qweer pier off HWY.27. you cant miss it. There is another safe one off HWY.19 called hickory point. ;D


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

pretty sure hickery point charges for use of ramp but your really close to the bridge. if your looking for good lakes in lake county the holly chain is nice and clean and big theres a ramp on hwy450. lake yale has a few ramps 2 right off of 452 i fished and gatored a lot on that lake when i was young.


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

I dont fish the BIG lakes. But, if you want to fish Harris, I have heard that you cant go wrong woth the 9th street canal. Lake Eustis is good in canal areas also. I prefer smaller lakes. I have heard Lake Holly is good, but I have never fished it. Lake Yale is good, lots of pads, structure etc.

I suggest Lake Dalhousie (crystal clear water). The ramp is on burhans road (off of Bill Collins road) or Lake Umatilla (ramp is off of Lakeview? which is off of 19). Lake U has stained water with a combo of cover areas and DEEEP holes.


----------

